

Things Computer Science Freshmen Should Know - waltercfilho
http://waltercarvalho.com/2013/07/16/strap-your-boots.html

======
waltercfilho
I don't write very often, let me know of anything I missed. I'm keen on
general feedback too, if you feel like it.

